# Favorite Grip



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Whats yall's favorite grip for pier rods for king fishing


----------



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

Split grip cork. Cork just feels better In your hand to me. I prefer no grip on cobia rod just reel seat. But that isnt as comfortable if youre gonna be slingin cigs all day.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

You're talking about a working rod, I'd guess, not that you can't use something pretty for it, but if I'm in a spot where the rod is going to be racked up in a rough rod holder much of the time, and getting struck there, I like shrink wrap over eva foam. Still comfortable, but will take a lot of abuse and easy to replace when torn up.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Corktape is what I like....if it wears out it is easy to replace....very nonslip grip even when wet....


----------

